
Ask HN: Job Searching in DC - cctechc
I am trying to move to the DC area from Boston as a software engineer with 5 years of experience.  I have applied for 84 positions (the job market is tough right now!) and am getting the feeling that I&#x27;ve applied for everything interesting already.  I&#x27;m wondering whether there are other places I should be looking to find positions.  I&#x27;ve mostly been using Glassdoor and Indeed.  I&#x27;d consider calling off the move but the reason I&#x27;m moving is that I am having health problems that mean I need to have more support nearby.  (I haven&#x27;t mentioned the health problems to potential employers just in case it scares any of them off).  It seems like I must be doing something wrong.
======
Overtonwindow
I work in government but have a few thoughts. Do you have a security
clearance? This area is full of software jobs but competition can be a little
heavy; the area also produces a lot of computer science graduates. Have you
received any responses or interviews? Networking is ..kind of a big thing
here..

Are you interested in working for the government? USA Jobs is a good start
there but if the time frame for the job opening is less than a month, don't
bother. Other government employees get first shot at jobs to transfer to, and
if the agency can't find someone that route, then they will put out a
solicitation with a longer open period.

You might check on LinkedIn for recruiters for companies such as CSC,
Lockheed, Miter, etc. If you attended university check with your alumni
association, there might be some fellow alumni here that can help open a door.

